# Laser Surgery for Fistula in Ano



## twister cabin (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, guys. I wonder if somebody here has undergone a laser surgery for fistula in ano. I've been looking for experienced colo-rectal surgeons who use laser surgery than the traditional surgical procedure (which is more painful or takes weeks/months to heal and more prone to lapses). I am currently in another gulf country and am thinking if Dubai is a good option since from where I am living now, it seems that Dubai is more advanced than here. Will appreciate to hear from any of you. Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have to come to another country to have the surgery, would STRONGLY suggest just going a bit further, to have the surgery... 

A government sending their own people out of the country for most major surgiers, is pretty telling.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Whats a fistula in ano?


----------



## twister cabin (Dec 15, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Whats a fistula in ano?



It is a recurring wound around or near the rectal area, some people have it for years without knowing that it's getting worst because it's left untreated. Said the best way to get rid of it is only through surgery but many had it done through the traditional surgery but since it near the rectal area, healing takes a month or more.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Feel for you and know the suffering well, i was recommended recently for an op and wellcare at safa park by a GP/Surgeon. would of walked over broken glass to have had in done there after a week of agony. Went on a course of really strong anti-biotics and a drastic change of diet ( loads of water and high fibre diet) touch wood i'm a lot better now. If you havent tried the conservative diet approach would recommend it. Additionally if you can get 0,2% nitroglycerine gel that will help with any spasm.


----------



## twister cabin (Dec 15, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Feel for you and know the suffering well, i was recommended recently for an op and wellcare at safa park by a GP/Surgeon. would of walked over broken glass to have had in done there after a week of agony. Went on a course of really strong anti-biotics and a drastic change of diet ( loads of water and high fibre diet) touch wood i'm a lot better now. If you havent tried the conservative diet approach would recommend it. Additionally if you can get 0,2% nitroglycerine gel that will help with any spasm.


Hi, Laowei. Thanks for that piece of advice. What type of operation did you have? Is it the traditional (they use scalpel knife for this which leaves a bigger wound) or the less invasive one? Have you heard of a laser surgery (for instance, the service offered by Proctocure Clinic in Dubai) for this condition? Swear to the Almighty, I don't think I can make myself undergo a surgery that would leave wounds that'll take weeks to heal!!!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

twister cabin said:


> Hi, Laowei. Thanks for that piece of advice. What type of operation did you have? Is it the traditional (they use scalpel knife for this which leaves a bigger wound) or the less invasive one? Have you heard of a laser surgery (for instance, the service offered by Proctocure Clinic in Dubai) for this condition? Swear to the Almighty, I don't think I can make myself undergo a surgery that would leave wounds that'll take weeks to heal!!!


Didnt have surgery, i was recommended by the doc who saw me who was a surgeon himself to go straight to wellcare for an op. Was in the process of changing insurance companies after changing jobs so took the anti-biotic, anti imflamatory and pain killer route. This with a drastic diet change had a positive effect. The high fibre diet/loads of water is the key as this allows healing process to take place. good luck.


----------



## twister cabin (Dec 15, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Didnt have surgery, i was recommended by the doc who saw me who was a surgeon himself to go straight to wellcare for an op. Was in the process of changing insurance companies after changing jobs so took the anti-biotic, anti imflamatory and pain killer route. This with a drastic diet change had a positive effect. The high fibre diet/loads of water is the key as this allows healing process to take place. good luck.



Thanks, man! I am now taking high fiber diet, and loads of water. Hope to make this thing off soon. Since fistula cases are recurring, I might consider going through an op soon. Just to make it stop once and for all. Good luck to me!


----------

